

Show HN: Farmavore: Never wonder what you want to eat again; lunch delivered - laurafive
http://www.farmavore.com

======
jmzbond
How do I not "wonder" what to eat? Not sure it's super obvious to me
immediately from the site.

~~~
laurafive
Sorry about that! Once you sign up for a plan we survey your preferences and
then our chef/ dietitian will prepare something for you everyday, so there's
no menu. Think of it like having a personal chef who unveils a new masterpiece
for you everyday =)

